# ما معنى قول المسيحي للمسلم إن الله يحبك؟



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*بدأ التبشير بعبارة "الله يحبك". يسوع يحبك. المسيح يحبك. ولعل أصغر آية في الإنجيل هي "الله محبة" ولكنها، على صغرها، فهي دستور المسيحية والعقيدة الأساسية في المسيحية.**

يتساءل المسلم: ما هذا الكلام الذي يبدو وكأنه "فيلم عربي" أو ربما "فيلم هندي" موضوعه الحب؟ أليس الله يحب الكل ونحن نحب بعضنا بعضًا؟ فأي امتيازٍ لكم يا نصارى في ذلك؟ إنَّ الله يحب الناس وهذا ما يقوله الإسلام أيضًا. هكذا يتصور المسلم، وهكذا يعتقد.

ونحن بدورنا نسأل المسلم: هل حقًا يحب الله جميع الناس؟ وبدون شرط؟ وهل يحبهم حتى وإن رفضوه؟ هل يحبهم حتى وإنْ كفروا به؟ يجيب المسلم من القرآن أن الله يحب قومًا يحبونه:

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ (المائدة:54).

قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (آل عمران 31).

ما يتكلم عنه القرآن في الآيتين السابقتين كمثال عن "محبة الله" في الإسلام لهو جميل ولكنه يبين أن المحبة هنا مشروطة. في آية المائدة أعلاه، سوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم وهم بالتالي يحبونه؛ وهذا نكاية في المرتدين. كما هو واضحٌ هنا فالحب ليس خطوة فعلية يخطوها الله دون شروط بل هو حب مشروط. القرآن يقول "يحبهم ويحبونه". ولنفرض إنهم لا "يحبونه"؟ أليس من حقهم أن يقولوا لله لا؟ ألا يعرض نفسه عليهم وهم يقولون نعم أو لا؟ ماذا يعمل الله حينئذ؟ هل يغتاظ وينتقم منها بتعذيبهم في النار سبعين خريفًا؟

وماذا عن آية آل عمران أعلاه؟ إنها تقول إنهم يتبعون الله لأنهم يحبونه وبالتالي هو "يحببهم". هنا الحب جاء استجابةً، رد فعل من الله، وليس أبدًا مبادرة أولية يتخذها الله. كما نرى في كلتا الحالتين أعلاه، الحب من الله في القرآن يأتي كرد فعل على من يحبونه وليس مبادرة يأخذها الله من جانبه وبصرف النظر عن رد فعل الإنسان سواء قام بالترحيب بالله أو رفضه تمام الرفض.

في الإنجيل، الوضع مختلف تمامًا؛ حيث عندما نقول إن الله يحب الناس فالمقصود هو أنه يحبهم هكذا ودون شرط. (يوحنا 3 : 16) إنه حب غير مشروط. هذا حبٌ لا يأتي كرد فعل من جانب الله على من أحبه أو من كفر به بل هو يحبهم سواء أحبوه أم لا. موقفهم الشخصي لا يؤثر على حبه بل هو يحبهم حتى وإنْ كفروا به كفرانا مبينا. تراه يبدأ بالحب ويمد يده للإنسان طالبًا منه أن يدخل معه في "عهد حبٍ" لا عهد خوف. عبادة الله في الإسلام مؤسسة على الخوف، الترغيب والترهيب. أما في الإنجيل فربي لا يحتاج لترهيبي بل ولأنه يحبني فهو يطرق باب قلبي برفق قائلا: افتح لي كي أدخل إليك وأتعشى معك وأنت معي (رؤيا 3 : 20). قلت إن إله الإنجيل يطرق باب قلبي برفق ولا يدخل عنوة كما هو الحال في إله الإسلام حيث يُخضع الناس له لو اقتضى الأمر لاستخدام الإكراه "طوعًا أو كرهًا".

في الإنجيل، الله يحبني وأنا في غياهب الكفر والضلال والخطايا تثقل كاهلي من أعلى رأسي لأخمص قدمي وحبه لا يتبدل تجاهي سواء آمنت أو كفرت بل حبه دائمًا في ازدياد. وكلما زادت خطاياي كلما تفاضلت نعمته وزادت محبته. قال كتاب الله على لسان الطوباوي بولس: ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا (رسالة رومية 5 : 8). حب الله قد بدأ تجاهي وأنا لا أزال في وسخ خطاياي وليس لأني تبت إليه فيكون رد فعله الحب. كلا!

نسأل إله الإنجيل: لماذا تحبنا؟ هل لأنك تريد حصة المؤمنين في جنتك لتتفاخر بهم يوم القيامة وتغيظ بذلك الكفار؟ ألم تقم أنت بتقسيم الناس لمؤمنين وكفار؟ ألست أنت السبب فيما نحن فيه من شحناء وفتن طائفية؟

يبتسم الله بقلبه الكبير ويقول لي: أحبك يا إبراهيم هكذا. قلت لك "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم" (يوحنا 3 : 16). أحبك بدون سبب أي "كدة" و"لله في لله" و"هيك" و"من غير ليه"، كما تقولون بمفرداتكم العامية. هل رأيت يا إبراهيم أماً تضم طفلها في حنان جارف إلى صدرها؟ هل سألت نفسك: لماذا تفعل ذلك؟ لا تملك سوى أن تفعل هذا. لا تعرف أن تفعل غير هذا. أفعل هذا لأن هذا هو طبعي وطبعي الحب يا إبراهيم. دستورك كمسيحي هو من كلمتين "ورد غطاهم": الله محبة. جملة قصيرة من مبتدأ وخبر. الخبر يعطي وصف وتعريف بطبيعة المبتدأ. أنا يا إبراهيم يا بنيّ هو المبتدأ في كل شيء ولذلك تقرأ في إنجيلك إني أنا "الألفا والأوميغا"، الألف والياء. ومبتدأي يا إبراهيم مع التاريخ البشير يوم بدأته هو مبتدأ الحب؛ وللمبتدأ لابد من خبر، وخبري هو "الحب". أنا المبتدأ وأنا هو الخبر يا إبراهيم. الحب هو طبعي وتلك هي طبيعتي. طبيعتي هي طبيعة الحب. بالحب خلقتك يا إبراهيم وبالحب أوجدتك وعندما سقطت خاطئًا بالحب افتديتك وضممتك إلى صدري غير حاسب عليك أي شيء من الخطايا أو العيوب.

كان بودي أن أجامل الناس جميعًا ويتسع صدري لكل عقائدهم من مسلمين وبوذيين ولكن الله محبة هي آية مسيحية صرفة تصف إله الإنجيل حصرًا وقصرًا. فكرة الله محبة غير موجودة في القرآن ولا تمت للروح الإسلامية بأية صلة لأن الله يحب في الإسلام ولكنه حب مشروط كما قلنا. الناس يفجرون الكنائس لافتقارهم إلى المحبة، وفاقد الشيء لا يعطيه. من دخلت محبة الله قلبه لا يقوم بتقسيم الناس تقسيمًا طائفيا فيقول هذا مسلم وذاك ملحد إلخ بل من دخلت محبة الله قلبه يكون لسان حاله مثل الآب السماوي والذي يشرق بشمسه يوميًا على جميع الخلائق من دون أن يسأل عن دين هذا أو ذاك بل هو عطاء موصول للجميع.

إله الإنجيل لا يعرف الفتن الطائفية ولا يمكن أن نتجاسر في أن نطلب منه أن يحترس في مسألة الفتنة الطائفية لأن هذا ليس واردًا من الأساس في حساباته كأب للخليقة كلها حيث دعانا المسيح إليه موضحًا "لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات. فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين." (إنجيل متى 5 : 45). هذه هي المحبة المسيحية، وإله الإنجيل يحب الجميع، وبحسب الإنجيل، يضم المسلمين والمسيحيين إلى صدره الحنون على حد سواء لأنهم ببساطة ذريته (أعمال 17 : 28).

عندما يقول لك المسيحي إن الله يحبك فهذا الكلام معناه أنك مقبول تمام القبول من الله بما أنت فيه وعلى ما أنت عليه الآن. قبوله ليس مشروطًا بما يجب أن تكون عليه لأن الواقع في حياتي يقول إني لست أبدًا على ما يجب أن أكون عليه بل حياتي كلها منعطفات وتعاريج؛ ومن ثم جاء القبول لي بما أنا عليه الآن في الوقت الحاضر. لست واحدًا من عبيد الرحمن بل أنا وأنتَ وأنتِ.. ابن له ويشغله أمرنا بصورة شخصية ومن ثم قال في كتابه: "هوذا على كفي نقشتك" (إشعيا 49 : 16). الجميل هو أن ربنا لا ينظر إلى يديه إلا ورآني؛ وعندها يراني كما أنا وعلى طبيعتي. قال القديس أغسطينوس: إن الصديق هو شخص يعرف كل شيء عنك ومع ذلك يقبلك. كلنا نحلم بأن نقابل صديقاً أو حبيباً نظهر فيه أمامه أو أمامها ونحن في تمام عفويتنا دون أن يسجل أحد لنا الأخطاء ويرصدها علينا. أكثر شيء يعجبني في صديقي جورج بباوي أني أتكلم أمامه في عفوية تامة وهو أيضا كذلك. قد ننفعل. قد نقول ما نقول ولكن لا أحد يحاسبنا وكأنه شرطي علينا يقول لنا قل هذا ولا تقل ذاك. الصداقة هنا تعني الحرية، والحب يعني الحرية كذلك. وإنْ كان هذا هو الحال بين الناس الضعاف فما بالك بإله الإنجيل والذي هو الحب كله والحرية كلها ولا يترصد بأحد في حين إله القرآن يقف للناس بالمرصاد والقرآن يقول: "إن ربك لبالمرصاد" (الفجر آية 14). عندما كنت في الصف الثاني الإعدادي كنت قد حفظت سورة ق كاملة وأرعبني ما فيها من ما نسبه القرآن عن الله: "يَوْمَ نَقُولُ لِجَهَنَّمَ هَلِ امتلأتِ وَتَقُولُ هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ" (سورة ق آية 30). الله في الإسلام عنده تعطش سادي للتعذيب كما ترون! وعلى العكس من ذلك، فإنَّ إله الإنجيل ينظر لعيوبنا ويبتسم لأنه لا شيء في طبيعتنا الترابية يفاجئه أو غريب عليه لأنه ببساطة يعرف جبلتنا الترابية (مزمور 103 : 14).

والمسيح، إنسان من لحم ودم مثلنا، هو نموذجنا الحيّ. عاش المسيح حياته في كنف الآب فكان الآب يملأ كل حياته. ولذا ففي كل أمور حياته كانت نظرته إلى الله على أنه أب لا مراقب أو "غفير واقف على راسه بالمرصاد" (برجاء مراجعة متى 6 : 25 ـ 31). إنه أب يحب ويرعى الاحتياجات رعاية أبوية حانية لا مثيل لها. بل لأنه إله المحبة في الإنجيل فحبه لي يعني أنه يسترني ويستر عيوبي وهذا الستر هو تحديدًا ما تعنيه كلمة كفارة العبرانية في الكتاب المقدس. يكفّر عن سيئاتي כפר أي يسترها، والمسيح، ذبيحة الحب الإلهي، يكفّر عن سيئاتي ويسترها. وصف الإنجيل هذا الستر بالحب فقال: "المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا" (1 بطرس 4 : 8). كلما نظر ربي لي انشرح صدره وفرح بي وقال لي ولغيري ممن تجاوبوا مع حبه الأزلي: "كلك جميل يا حبيبتي؛ ليس فيك عيبة" (نشيد الأناشيد 4 : 7). وأين هذا من ذهنية الملكين واحد على كتفي اليمين والثاني على كتفي الشمال، هذا يسجل الحسنات وذاك يسجل السيئات، كما هو في الإسلام؟ ما يلفظ من قولٍ إلا لديه رقيب عتيد. هذا لسان حال القرآن أمام زلاتي وهفواتي. أين هذا من إله يسترني بكفارته ولا يسجل علي الذنوب والخطايا؟ سبب انغماسنا في الذنوب والخطايا هو الشعور الدائم بالخجل وذهنية العار. سجن مقيت فيه الشعور بالذنب يكبل الإنسان. الإنسان منا بحاجة للقبول والحب والحرية حتى ما ينتعش ويبدع ويصنع العجائب في حياته هنا على الأرض.

لكي يتحقق الإيمان بالله "الذي يحبني" فلابد أولاً من أن يتحقق "لقاء شخصي" معه وليس مجرد "اعتناق عقيدة" بها رصف لأفكار دينية عقائدية مجرّدة كالتوحيد والصلاة والزكاة إلخ. جردة العقائد الدينية هذه لا تكفل حدوث لقاء شخصي بيني وبين الإله الذي أعبده وأحبه وإلا فأنا أهوي دون أن أدري في فخ الدوغمائية الدينية. والمسيح ما دعا الناس لاتباعه واعتناق عقيدة بل هو قال "من أراد أن يكون لي تلميذًا" وأيضًا قال "من أراد أن يتبعني". لكل فيلسوف مشهور أتباع وتلاميذ، فهؤلاء تلاميذ سقراط وأولئك تلاميذ أرسطو وهؤلاء تلاميذ أفلاطون وهلم جرًا. لكن ما ينفرد به المسيح في وجود أتباع له هو أن التبعية لا تقوم على أساس العقيدة أو التعليم الذي يروِّج له أو مجموعة الأفكار وإنما التبعية للمسيح هنا قائمة على أساس الشخص "شخص المسيح". فالمسيح لا يمثل عقيدة يعلمها أو دينًا يذود عنه بل العقيدة هي تفسير لشخصه وفي شخصه هو نفهم كل ما تنطوي عليه المسيحية. البداية هي شخص المسيح وموقفي من هذا الشخص وليست أبدًا ديانة نعتنقها أو لا نعتنقها كما يظن كثير من المسلمين. وعليه، فقصة تنصيري من الإسلام يمكن اختصارها تجاوزًا في عبارة واحدة: المسيح قال لي "اتبعني" وأمام حبه تجاوبت أنا إبراهيم عرفات وتبعته. وما يتبع ذلك فهي تفاصيل ودقائق تخصه وتخصني مع مسيحي، ولكن الجوهري والأساسي هو أنه يناديني وأنا أتبعه مستجيبًا لحبه. في المسيح، ألتقي بإله شخصي ولست متعبدًا لقوة ميتافيزيقية مجردة في الكون. هذا الإله الشخصي ناداه المسيح بصفة "الأب" وقد شجعنا نحن كذلك أن نناديه بصفة "الأب" مثلما ناداه. يا ربُ، أبي أنتَ. يا ربُ، أنت آبا، "أبويا" الحنون ولا مثيل لك. أنت إلهي الشخصي الحي. أقبل حبك. أنت لي وأنا لك. أنت يا ربُ قد بادءتني بالحب واقتحمت عليّ فراغي وعزلتي وأوحيت لي عن ذاتك بذاتك عندما نطقت في المسيح "نطق الله" فكان هذا أعلى ما يصل إليه وحيك الإلهي.

نعم، هذه المحبة الإلهية ليست جردة عقائد بل هي كالماء الساخن في ليالي الشتاء القارسة البرودة والذي ينزع عني قشعريرة البرد. الله يعلم مدى حاجتي للشمس لتسري بأشعتها في أوصالي فأشعر بالدفء كمن يحتضنني. وتلك هي أشعة المحبة الإلهية كذلك. إنها ليست قناعات إيمانية كما يظنون بل هي أكبر من كل هذا، بل هي مسيح قال لي عنه عمي اسحق (ذاك القبطي العجوز وياله من قديس!!): "اجمد فيه وهو هايجمد فيك". نحن نمسك بكل قوانا و"نجمد" بشخص وليس بمجموعة أفكار دينية. ويظل عمي إسحق ساكنًا بذكرى مطوّبة للأبد في أحشاء نفسي هاتفًا في أذني ورابتًا على يدي كل حين: "اجمد فيه وهو هايجمد فيك". كانت هذه أجمل عظة مسيحية سمعتها في تاريخ حياتي منذ أن آمنت بالمسيحية في عام 1987 وعلى مدار الأربعة وعشرين سنة التي عشتها في المسيحية منذ ذلك الوقت. عمي اسحق، كم أفتقدك بدموع!

هل فعلا تشعر بدفء الله يملأ كيانك بسبب عناقه لك؟ هل حضنك الله؟ هل عانقت ربك؟ هل فعلا لمست حبه وهل تلامس هذا الحب مع أعماق باطنك أم أن "حب الله" مجرد معلومة صوفية جميلة تنتشي بالحديث الديني عنها؟ عندما أتلامس مع حب الله في باطني أقدر أن أهتف في داخلي بفرح: "الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء." "إن أبي وأمي قد تركاني والرب يضمني إليه." هو يملأني ويكفيني ويغنيني.

أي حبيب هو ربي فليس مثله من حبيبٍ
يملأني يفيض في كياني ومع حبه لا أخشاه أو الرقيب!

كثيرًا ما نحض الناس على أن يحبوا الله ويخلصوا له وأن يفعلوا هذا ولا يفعلوا ذاك حتى يصبحوا في عداد الأتقياء. ولكن في الإنجيل، يأتي الأمر معكوسًا إذ هنا الله هو الذي يحب الإنسان وهو الذي يبدأ بالحب دون انتظار شيء من الإنسان أو يحبه في مقابل شيء. لا يريد الله من الإنسان أي مقابل. الله يحب لأنه لا يسعه سوى أن يحب تماما مثل الشمس التي لا يسعها سوى أن تشرق على الجميع وتدفئهم ودون مقابل. منذ مهد التاريخ وحتى زماننا هذا الآن، يبدأ الله بالحب. الله ينحني على الإنسان ويقبله قُبلة الحب، قُبلة النعمة. يقول الإنجيل: "في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا" (1 يوحنا 4 : 10) ثم يوضح الأمر بأكثر تحديد بآية لاحقة: "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1 يوحنا 4 : 19). قد نُعجب بشخص ما ونستلطفه فنحبه بنسبة 90 في المائة ثم يفتر حماسنا مع الوقت تجاه هذا الشخص لأي سبب من الأسباب ونحبه بنسبة 50 في المائة (نحبه نُص نُص، كما نقول بالعامية). مع الله الأمر يختلف تماما. عندما يحبني الله فهذا ليس مجرد "استلطاف" بل حبه ثابت ولا يتزعزع ولا يتأثر بأي عوامل خارجية. إنَّ حبه غير متوقف على شخصيتي أو على تصرفاتي ولكن على طبيعته المحبة والتي تتصف بالديمومة والرسوخ والثبات ولذلك وصف الكتاب المقدس الله على أنه "صخر" إشارةً في هذا إلى الثبات وعدم التقلب أو التغير بحكم الظروف. الله في الإنجيل يحب الإنسان مائة بالمئة وهو في عمق خطاياه ويحبه بنسبة مائة في المائة وهو أقدس الأبرار كذلك. محبة الله للإنسان لا تخضع للمزاجية أو تتوقف على صلاح الإنسان أو ضلاله.

عندما يحبني الله فهو يحبني بكل كيانه ويتجه نحوي أنا بكل كيانه وينحني علي ويضمني إليه إذ تحن أحشائه إليّ أنا (إرميا 31 : 18 ـ 20).
عندما يحبني الله فهو لا ينظر إلي من علياء سمائه بل ينزل تماما إلى مستواي. يكلمني في إنسانيته، نعم إنسانية إلهي التي أتلامس معها في المسيح أيقونة الله الآب. وفي تلامسي مع إنسانيته الإلهية أكتسب من الله ما له، ما يخصه، وبهذا تصل إنسانيتي لأعلى درجة ممكنة من الرقي الإنساني. إنه يشركني في حياته الإلهية ويقضي على العزلة في حياتي. هل تحلم بأن تكون إنساناً حضارياً؟ نقول عن فلان ما أحلاه فكله إنسانية وإنسانيته لا مثيل لها. من أدراك؛ فلربما كانت هذه الإنسانية الراقية التي يتحلى بها هي نتيجة أنه قد استقبل الحب الإلهي بتمامه في كيانه؟ إنه التلامس بين الله الحبيب والإنسان المحبوب. صرت أُحَب وهدف حبه. كوني أستقبل حب مقداره هذا في كياني، هل تغيرت؟ هل أحب نفسي وأقبلها مثلما يفعل ربي معي أم أني جلاد لذاتي كثير النقد والسلبية المريرة؟

اسمح لنفسك بأن تُحَب؛ واعط نفسك مجالاً أن تُحَبّ. استقبل الحب. عند الله، كونك تُحَبّ أهم لديه بكثير من أنك تُحِب وتفعل كذا وكذا كي ترضيه إذ لست واحدًا من عبيد الله كما هو في الإسلام. لابد لحبه أن يكون له تأثير عميق في نفسي أولاً فيشكلني ويصوغني ثم بعد ذلك فقط ينتقل مني هذا الحب بشكل عفوي للآخرين. لا نريد لحبنا لله أو الآخرين أن يتم بشكل ميكانيكي آلي في صورة أوامر ونواهي؛ فما هذه هي المسيحية أبدًا. يفيض الحب مني للآخرين بعد أن يفيض حب الله بالكامل دافقًا في قلبي. كيف أقدم الحب للآخرين وأنا لم أستقبله من مصدره الأصلي وهو الله؟

لا تنشغل بخطاياك الكثيرة فيكون هنا تركيزك على الضعف والعيوب في حياتك وإنما لتنشغل بالأحرى بقوة الله والتي هي قادرة أن تنتشلك من وهدة الضعف الإنساني. انشغل بمحبة الله لا ضعفك. كن على يقين أن محبته لك تستر كثرة من الخطايا. ليكن تركيزك على حبه هو لا على ضعفك أنت. تأمل كم أنت محبوب من الله حبًا لا يقف عند أي حد أو شرط ولا يكن تركيزك أبدًا على الضعف أو النقائص أو العيوب في حياتك. وحده الحب سيقتادك لتغيير الاتجاه أو ما قد نسميه بالتوبة. الحسرة وجلد الذات لا يقودانك إلى التوبة بل إلى كراهية ذاتك والسلبية والاكتئاب ثم تنزلق دون أن تشعر في خطايا أكبر وتتفاقم المشكلة. الحرمان من الحب سيجعلنا ميالين للانتقاد والمرارة وصغر النفس والإعابة في الآخرين. الحب بخلاف ذلك يجعل النفس كبيرة وتلتمس العفو والأعذار لجميع الناس في شفقة وحنان إلى مالا نهاية. تلك هي ما نسميه بحياة النعمة المسيحية.

من أكثر ما يجذبني إلى المسيحية هو أني أبصر الله وهو يتطلع في وجهي ويقول لي: أنت إبراهيم عرفات وأحبك كما أنت بكل ما فيك من عيوب ونقائص تخجل منها أمامي. أحبك يا إبراهيم كفرد بذاتك لا كـ "عبد" يُضاف إلى قطيع اسمه "الأمة". أنت الفرد هو ما يهمني ولك كل حبيّ بالكامل. أنت فرد ومن ثم فأنت فريد متفرد بذاتك تماما مثل بصمات اليد والتي لا تشبه البصمة الواحدة منها الأخرى. بحبك لي يا رب جعلتني شخصية محبوبة إذ وضعت صفاتك فيّ. كان لابد أن أن أُحَب أنا أولاً قبل أن أحب الآخرين. بفيضان حبك في قلبي يفيض الجمال في نفسي إذ أن أي جمال في الوجود يعود إليك وحدك لأنك الأصل والمنبع لكل شيء. وكما يُلاشي النور الظلام فهكذا الله يُلاشي بجماله أي قُبح من نفسي. لننشغل بالجمال لا بالقبح. وبالجمال سوف يخلص العالم من كل ما فيه من قبح كما يقول دستوفسكي. عندما أستقبل حب الله ويتغلغل في نفسي فهو يطهرني من أدران نفسي؛ إذ لا يتم التغيير بمجموعة من العقائد الدينية البراقة أو الصارمة وإنما وحده الحب يطهِّر نفسي والصرامة تنشيء كائنات معقدة نفسيًا. كل المطلوب هو أن أستقبل هذا الحب الأول أي الله الذي هو حب في المسيح وعندها تحدث أعظم ثورة في تاريخ حياتي: ثورة الحب. حب المسيح سوف يثور في نفسي ويقلبها رأسًا على عقب ولن أكن كما كنت من قبل لأني سوف أصبح محبوبًا وأستشعر هذا الحب في قلبي وعقلي وعواطفي ومن ثم تكون لي شخصية محبوبة ينجذب إليها الناس. الحب واحد من الأساس ويتفاوت في دفقه بدرجات مختلفة ولكنه سواء كان حب جنسي أو حب أفلاطوني أو حب أخوي فمصدره الإله الخالق ويأتي منه مباشرة إذ لا سبيل لنا لتجزئة الحب بل الحب في أصله واحد. نعم، الله يحب الإنسان في الإسلام ولكنه حب متوقف على مدى صلاح العابد بينما في المسيحية الله يحبني وأنا خاطيء. في الإسلام، الله يحب حب مشروط ولكن في المسيحية الله يحب حب بلا شروط إذ هو يحبنا ونحن بعد خطاة ولا نزال خطاة مع فارق أننا ننال الرضى منه بالتصالح معه والانسجام مع إرادته فتكون طريقه هي طريقنا وسبيله هي سبيلنا فننعم بصحبته في دربه.

إبراهيم عرفات
الحوار المتمدن - العدد: 3284 - 2011 / 2 / 21 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع Critic المسيحية تقوم اساسا على محبة مقدمة من الله اولا بلاشروط ونحن محبتنا هى رد فعل لمحبته الغير المشروطة 

نحن نحبه لانه هو احبنا اولا وليس العكس ,وهذة المحبة الغير المشروطة المقدمة من الله للانسان كفيلة بشفاء وعلاج كل الجروح والخطايا التى سببها الزمن والطبيعة الفاسدة 

من منا لايبحث عن حب غير مشروط؟ على اختلاف البشر واختلاف خلفياتهم وانا تعاملت مع كتير من الجنسيات والخلفيات العرقية على اختلافهم كلهم يشتركون فى بحثهم عن من يحبهم كما هم محبة غير مشروطة محبة مفتوحة 

المحبة قوية كالموت الغيرة قاسية كالهاويه ,مياه كثيرة لاتستطيع ان تطفئ المحبة والسيول لاتغمرها 

محبة الله للانسان قوية كالموت ولايوجد شئ يطفئ هذة المحبة 

للاسف فعلا اخى المسلم لايفهم مفهوم المحبة الالهيه الغير المشروطة المقدمه فى الكتاب المقدس 

اخى المسلم واختى المسلمة انتم محبوبين جدا من الله ,ارجو ان لاتنشغلوا كثير بنا وبمحاولات الجدال معنا ,ولكن انشغلوا اكثر بالاله الذى يحبكم هو اولا ويقدم لكم محبة غير مشروطة 

اخى المسلم هل تعلم كم انت مميز و محبوب ؟هل تعلم كم ابدع فيك الله ؟ هل تعلم كم دفع فيك ثمن غالى من اجل خلاصك ؟هل تعلم ؟هل تعلمى ؟ 

استجيب لنداء المحبة بداخلك ,انا اعلم انك تبحث عنها لان كل انسان يبحث عنها 

موضوع رائع Critic 

*


----------



## legendary man (22 فبراير 2011)

سبحانك يا رب 

يا critic 

هل خلقنا الله للفراغ !!!

اسال نفسك لماذا خلقك الله ؟؟

اسال نفسك فين الشريعه الالهيه اللى اخفاها اليهود عنكم واضلوكم بتحريف قصه ادم فى التوراه؟؟

الله خلقنا ليختبرنا من الذى سيتبع منهجه ...ومن الذى سيتكبر ويرفض اوامر الاله 

وهنا يكمن الجزاء !

محبه الله موجوده للجميع ....ولكن ليست تلك المحبه التى استعجب كيف تخدع نفسك بها يا زميل !!

محبه الله لنا ...محبه الاله - الذى لا يضاهيه شىء - ....لعباده الضعفاء ....

لسنا ابناءه وحاشا لله ان افكر بذلك ابدا يوما .....فالبشر لا يستكبرون ابدا على الا يكون الا عبادا فقط لله 

المحبه اللى ربنا اعطاها لينا ....تترجم فى النعم العظيمه اللى ربنا اعطاها للانسان 

والتى لا تحصى 

محبه الاله يا critic .....هى التى تجعل باب الاله مفتوح للجميع للتوبه من اى ذنب مهما كان 

بشرط الا يموت وهو معاند مكابر بعيد عن الاله 

المحبه اللى بنتكلم عنها ....هى محبه واحساس السجود لله ....احساس لا يحسه الا الخاضعين والساجدين له 

وليس من يدعى انه ابن لله !! حاشا لله 

بمناسبه موقف سيدنا ابراهيم اللى ذكرته ...

فاعظم موقف يدل على صبر الاله على من اضل الطريق عنه ...

حينما اتى رجل فقير الى سيدنا ابراهيم ...وساله ان يعطيه من الخبز ...فلما علم سيدنا ابراهيم انه مشرك ....رفض ان يعطيه 

فما كان من الله الا ان عاتب ابراهيم عليه السلام ....صبرت عليه سنين ارزقه ويشكر سواى اطعمه ويشكر سواى ...الخ ...خاتما ...ولم اضجر منه ابدا 

فما كان من ابراهيم الا ان تبع الرجل واعطاه ..فلما ساله الرجل عن سر تغير موقفه ..
اخبره سيدنا ابراهيم بكلام الله 

فما كان من الرجل الا ان بكى وامن بالله !

محبه الله يا صديقى الحبيب....موجوده ولكن كعباد لله ...وليس كابناء له 

وسبحان الله حينما تتحدث عن محبه الله 

وتتجاهل ان قراننا العظيم هو من ذكر قصد ادم عليه السلام ...بتوبه الله عليه 

وليس كما تقول ان هناك لعن ثم  فداء ..

اليست قصد ادم ..هى محور الاختلاف واس الاختلاف بيننا وبينكم ؟؟

فمن احق بالمحبه يا زميلى العزيز :- 

من تاب على ادم - كما قال الاسلام 

ام من غضب عليه وارسل من يفديه - كما قالت المسيحيه - 

اترك الاجابه لضميرك ولتفكيرك يا زميلى الحبيب 

شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

*عزيزى legendary man عندما قرأت تعليقك 

عن جد شعرت بالالم من اجلك ,عزيزى انا لااريد ان اجادلك 
لكن تعليقك لخص مانريد ان نتحدث عنه 

انت لاتريد ان تكون ابن الله وترى ذلك عيبا وكفرا كبيرا ,صدقنى اشعر بالالم الحقيقى من اجلك ,لانك تحرم نفسك من هذا الشعور الابوى الرائع الذى لايوجد به اى كفر 

ان لاتريد ذلك وترى انه كفر ولكن هذا هو طريق الله وهذة هى محبته المقدمه لك ولكل الناس سواء اعجبت بالفكرة ام لا ستظل هى طريق الله المعلن للبشر من اجل الخلاص 

فعلا اصعب انواع العبودية هو العبد الذى يظن نفسه حر 

الله لم يخلقنا ليختبرنا وكأنه اله سادى يريد ان يختبرنا وهو يعلم نتيجة الاختبار مسبقا ,هذا ليس منطق ابدا 

الله خلقك لانه يحبك محبة غير مشروطة وهو يريد ان تكون فى علاقة شركة ومحبة وبنوة معه 
لكن للاسف للاسف ان ترى هذة المحبة العظيمة من الله ضعف وكفر 

المحبة لايمكن ان تكون ضعف ,الشخص الذى يستطيع ان يقدم لك محبة وانت فى اسوأ حالاتك هو الشخص القوى العالى القدير وليس الضعيف 

للاسف انت ترجمت محبة الله الغير مشروطه على انها ضعف واهانه له 
صدقنى صدقنى ياعزيزى اشعر بالالم الشديد من اجلك 
واقول لك كلمة تذكرتها ,ربما يريد الله ان يوصلها لك 

(يا ابنى لاتحتقر محبتى )

تذكر انا لااجادلك انا فقط قلت ما اشعر به فعلا 
سلام ملك السلام لك عزيزى 
*


----------



## legendary man (22 فبراير 2011)

يا زميلة 

فكرى معايا واحده واحده 

تيجى ازاى 

نترك الان جميع الاديان السماويه جانيا ....ونتكلم بالعقل 

اس الاختلاف هو قصه ادم عليه السلام 

واعتقد انه لا يوجد احد يختلف على ان قصه ادم بتحدد من الصح ..الاسلام ام المسيحيه 

دونا عن الدخول فى اى اسئله اخرى من الجانبين ومجادلات بين الجانبين

اخبرينى .....لما اترك التاريخ المسيحى والتاريخ الاسلامى كله 

وارجع لليهود وادرسهم لنكتشف ان التاريخ يقول ان كل افعال اليهود نحو هدف واحد 

هو خلافه الاله على الارض 

ولذلك يقولون شعب الله المختار 

لم يقول اليهود جميع البشر ابناء الله !!

ولكنهم قالوا نحن شعب الله المختار لتنفيذ شريعته على سائر البشر 

ارجعى وادرسى تاريخ الماسونيه لو حبيتى 

قوليلى بقى لو حضرتك مكانى 

اكذب التاريخ 
واكذب اليهود 
واكذب الاسلام 

اليهوديه والاسلام اتفقت على خلافه الاله على الارض والحكم بشريعته 
ولكن الدين المسيحى اختلف مع الاثنان 

فكيف ذلك !!!

نفسى احبائنا يفهموا اننا جميعا لا احد يتمنى لنفسه ان يضل عن طريق الاله 
او ان يهلك فيما بعد 

نحن جميعا نبحث عن الطريق الحق والسليم 

ولا يوجد شك ان لو اى احد وجد الدين الفلانى هو الحق ...لاتبعناه 

دى النقطه اللى عايز اقولها بعيد عن المحبه او مفهومها 

يا ريت حد يفهمنى علشان افهم الحقيقه 
الحقيقه هى ما ننشدها فى كل حوارتنا 

شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

*عزيزى legendary man كويس انك عايز تفهم وعايز تعرف الحق كويس لو كنت صادق 

من قال لك يا غالى ان معنى البنوة لله غير موجود فى اليهودية (فى العهد القديم ) ؟

انظر هذة الاية فى سفر أشعياء 63 : 16 

"فأنك انت ابونا وان لم يعرفنا ابراهيم وان لم يدرنا اسرائيل أنت يارب ابونا ولينا منذ الابد اسمك"

هل رأيت كيف يخاطب اليهودى الله ؟ انت ابونا انت ابونا ويكررها مرتين 
اذا فكرة البنوة لله ليست اختراع بشرى ولكن هى اعلان الله منذ العهد القديم 

ولكن اكتمل هذا الاعلان وظهر فى شكله الكامل فى اعلان الله الكامل عن محبته وخلاصه فى الرب يسوع المسيح وتجسده من اجل الفداء 

لان العهد القديم هو عهد الناموس والشريعة اما العهد الجديد هو عهد النعمة
كما يقول الكتاب " لآن الناموس بموسى اعطى اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"
نحن رأينا كمال النعمة والمحبة والحق فى العهد الجديد فى المسيح يسوع رأيناها بصورتها الكاملة بعيدا عن الناموس 
لكن هذ لايعنى انها لم تكن موجودة من قبل 

الله اختار الشعب اليهودى لا ليخلفه على الارض ولكن لكى يأتى منهم المسيح مخلص البشر ويكونوا هم الشعب الذى يحمل كلام الله والنبوات عن الخلاص والمحبة المقدمة من الله لكل البشر فى يسوع المسيح 

اذا لم يختارهم الله لانهم الافضل ولا لكى يخلفوه ولكن اختارهم من اجل اتمام وعده لابراهيم انه فى نسله تتبارك جميع الامم 

ويقصد هنا بالنسل يسوع المسيح الذى هو سبب بركة وخلاص لليهود وللامم 
ولذلك الايمان المسيحى والبنوة لله مقدمة فى المسيح يسوع لليهودى وللاممى لا فرق 

عزيزى انت مثلك مثل الكثيرين الذين يعتقدوا ان اليهودية ديانة منفصلة اسسها الله 
لا لا لا الله لم ولن يؤسس ديانات ابدا 
الله اسس منذ الازل طريق للخلاص فى يسوع المسيح 
وهذا الطريق كان يجب له من اعداد وهو ماتم فى مرحلة الناموس والشريعة الى ان اتى المسيح يسوع متجسدا ليتمم مئات النبوات المكتوبة عنه فى العهد القديم 
اذا العهد الجديد هو تكملة نبوات وانتظار العهد القديم للخلاص المقدم بيسوع المسيح 

الكتاب المقدس يقول عن الناموس انه كان مؤدبنا للمسيح ,اى هو من قدم لنا المسيح ومن خلاله فهمنا اهمية عمل المسيح الكفارى الفدائى 

ارجو ان تفكر ولو لحظة فى محبة الله لك اذا كنت فعلا تبحث عن الحق واترك الجدال والدفاع,فكر انت تعبد الله لانه يحبك لا لانه يختبرك ,تفرق كتيييييييييييير جدا صدقنى 

سلام ملك السلام  

*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

> هل رأيت يا إبراهيم أماً تضم طفلها في حنان جارف إلى صدرها؟ هل سألت نفسك: لماذا تفعل ذلك؟ لا تملك سوى أن تفعل هذا. لا تعرف أن تفعل غير هذا. أفعل هذا لأن هذا هو طبعي وطبعي الحب يا إبراهيم. دستورك كمسيحي هو من كلمتين "ورد غطاهم": الله محبة.





> لا تنشغل بخطاياك الكثيرة فيكون هنا تركيزك على الضعف والعيوب في حياتك وإنما لتنشغل بالأحرى بقوة الله والتي هي قادرة أن تنتشلك من وهدة الضعف الإنساني. انشغل بمحبة الله لا ضعفك. كن على يقين أن محبته لك تستر كثرة من الخطايا. ليكن تركيزك على حبه هو لا على ضعفك أنت.





> عندما يقول لك المسيحي إن الله يحبك فهذا الكلام معناه أنك مقبول تمام القبول من الله بما أنت فيه وعلى ما أنت عليه الآن. قبوله ليس مشروطًا بما يجب أن تكون عليه لأن الواقع في حياتي يقول إني لست أبدًا على ما يجب أن أكون عليه بل حياتي كلها منعطفات وتعاريج؛ ومن ثم جاء القبول لي بما أنا عليه الآن في الوقت الحاضر. لست واحدًا من عبيد الرحمن بل أنا وأنتَ وأنتِ.. ابن له ويشغله أمرنا بصورة شخصية ومن ثم قال في كتابه: "هوذا على كفي نقشتك" (إشعيا 49 : 16).


]
موضوع اكثر من رائع 
الحقيقة الكاتب دة عبقري جدااا
مرسي خالص علي جلبك للموضوع الروعة 
احلا تقيم للموضوع الجامد


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*يا اخ ليجندرى مان عما تتحدث ؟!*
*هل قرات الموضوع جيدا ؟!*
*يتضح انك لا تعرف اى شيئ عن الفكر المسيحى فى حب الله*
*اذا كان لديك اسئلة و اشكاليات اطرحها فى قسم الاسئلة المسيحية هذا ان كنت تريد معرفة الحق*
*اما اذا كان مجرد جدل فلن يستفيد احد*
*شكرا صديقى*


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*ادعوك يا اخ ليجندرى ان تقرأ هذا الموضوع وتعر كيف ان الله فى الاسلام هو "كره و بغض و يكره العباد و يكره الناس فيهم"*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141057*

*فهل هذا هو الاله الذى تتحدث عنه ؟*


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (22 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز legendary man: 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

قررت التسجيل في الموقع هنا لأحظى بشرف التحاور معك. ألاحظ أنك ذكرت عدة نقاط متنوعة ولكنها ظلت متشابكة معًا وعسر عليّ فهمها وربما هذا سببه أني أفهم ببطء. 

طرحت في البدء سؤالاً ممتازًا: هل خلقنا الله للفراغ والجواب هو كلا وحاشا. الله لم يخلق الإنسان للفراغ. للفراغ لم يخلقه بل له هدف وهدف الله هو أن يحيا الإنسان في رضاه وينعم بالسكنى معه والقرب منه والبقاء فيه.

الله سبحانه وتعالى أوحى لسيدنا موسى بشريعته وكانت هذه الشريعة هامة ومفيدة ولكنها لها زمانها وجاء المسيح وأتى بعهد جديد مختلف تماما وإنْ كان هذا العهد قد جاء ليكمل ما جاءت به شريعة الله لموسى. سيدنا المسيح نفسه قال لنا في الإنجيل إنه ما جاء ليلغي أو يُبطل الشريعة وإنما قد جاء ليكملها. وكيف أكملها؟ لقد أكملها في شخصه هو وحققها وقام بتفعيلها في شخصه هو وبهذا صار لنا مجيء المسيح إطلالة عهد جديد هو عهد النعمة بعد أن كانت الشريعة تقضي علينا بالموت جاء المسيح واستبدل الموت بالحياة.

ستأتي التشريعات تلو التشريعات يا أخي العزيز ولكن أمام كل هذه الشرائع فنحن في الموازين إلى أسفل ولا نجروء أن نقف في حضرة المولى جلّ علاه ونتبجح أننا نستحق أن نتبرر أمامه بأعمالنا الصالحة فمهما فعلنا من أعمال صالحة فهي أمام صلاح الله عز وجل لا شيء ومن ثم قال كتاب الله المقدس إن أعمال صلاحنا هي كخرق عدة رثة. أفضل ما لدينا من أعمال صالحة لا يزال بحاجة للافتداء والتطهير الإلهي. آتي إليك يا رب لا بأعمالي الصالحة وإنما على أساس رضاك أنت عني وصلاحك أنت الذي يُحسب لي في المسيح الذي هو برنا، الذي هو صلاحنا.

أكتفي بهذا القدر ولكني سجلت في هذا الموقع لأجلك أنت وأنا مشتاق أن نتحاور أكثر.
----------------------------------------------------------------

عزيزتي Nancy2: كلامك جميل جدًا وأنت تتحدثين عن المحبة وفي حوارك مع الأخ الفاضل لجنداري. رائعة أنت ورائعة جدًا.

----------------------------------------------------------------

عزيزتي/ عزيزي TULiP TO JESUS:

الكاتب ولا عبقري ولا حاجة وكلك ذوق وممنون شديد الامتنان لتشجيعك. أرجوك أن تذكريني في الصلاة حتى ما نعيش ما نتحدث عنه وحتى ما يعطينا الرب كلام من عنده يروي ظمأ القلوب. أشكرك من كل قلبي على كلامك الجميل تجاهي وبصراحة سعيد أن أرى النقاط اللي أعجبتك في المقالة. لو عندك أفكار جديدة لمقالات جديدة نكتب فيها فرجاء أن تعطيني هذه الأفكار حتى ما نكتب فيها مقالات وياريت تكون موضوعات ما اتكتبش فيها من قبل كدة أو تكوني شايفة أنها بحاجة لمعالجة وتعمق أكتر وفي موقع الحوار المتمدن ينشروا لي كل هذه الموضوعات المسيحية وهذا يفرحني جدًا. ميرسي جدًا ليكي يا توليب.. ألف شكر.

----------------------------------------------------------------


أخويا الحبيب Critic: ممنون لك من كل قلبي وشاكر أفضالك على وضعك المقالة هنا وكونك جعلتها موضوع نقاش. هذا أهم شيء عندي وهو أن الرسالة توصل. المسيح معك.


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*سعيد بتسجيلك معنا استاذ ابراهيم و اشكرك هنا على المقال الرائع ما لم يتثنى لى شكرك فى مكانه الاصلى*
*سعيد جدا بأستكمالك للحوار*

*لقد استوحيت من مقالك الرائع موضوع اخر وضعته فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى بالادلة الاسلامية و ارجو من الاخوة المسلمين ان يطلوا عليه :*

الاله الذى يبغض خليقته و يضع شروط لكى يحبهم ...


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (22 فبراير 2011)

أخي الحبيب Critic:

أنا هو المدين لك بالشكر على وضعك المقالة هنا وجعلها مادة حوار وحيث حضر المتحاورون فلابد لي أن أحضر أيضًا وما لي من خيار 

أشكرك كثير الشكر على تشجيعك لي.

ولنعمل كل ما في جهدنا ليكون التركيز على المسيح وجمال المسيح. هو المحور. هو الأساس. التركيز عليه هو. ما فيش حد تاني غيره. لننظر للنفوس في شفقة كما نظر لها ربنا كخراف بلا راعي لها.

وربنا يبارك أناملك المباركة وهي تمتد بالكتابة شاهدًا عن حبه وعمله العظيم تجاه البشرية.

وفي الوقت الذي أشكرك فيه بصدق على ذوقك العالي، رجاء ناديني بإسمي مباشرة ودون حاجة بالمرة لكلمة "أستاذ". شكرًا لتفهمك.

نهارك ورد يا جميل وليملأنا، أنا وأنت، بحضوره وحبه ولا ينشغل ذهننا إلا به وحده.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

> *عزيزتي/ عزيزي TULiP TO JESUS:
> 
> الكاتب ولا عبقري ولا حاجة وكلك ذوق وممنون شديد الامتنان لتشجيعك. أرجوك أن تذكريني في الصلاة حتى ما نعيش ما نتحدث عنه وحتى ما يعطينا الرب كلام من عنده يروي ظمأ القلوب. أشكرك من كل قلبي على كلامك الجميل تجاهي وبصراحة سعيد أن أرى النقاط اللي أعجبتك في المقالة. لو عندك أفكار جديدة لمقالات جديدة نكتب فيها فرجاء أن تعطيني هذه الأفكار حتى ما نكتب فيها مقالات وياريت تكون موضوعات ما اتكتبش فيها من قبل كدة أو تكوني شايفة أنها بحاجة لمعالجة وتعمق أكتر وفي موقع الحوار المتمدن ينشروا لي كل هذه الموضوعات المسيحية وهذا يفرحني جدًا. ميرسي جدًا ليكي يا توليب.. ألف شكر.
> 
> ...


*اولا احب ارحب بحضرتك في منتديات الكنيسة يا استاذ ابراهيم وانا علي يقين اننا نستفاد من مواضيعك الحلوة 
ثانيا بالنسبة لموضوع اقترح علي حضرتك تكتب فية 
فية موضوع انا شايفة انة يستحق ان اكتر من كذا كاتب يكتب فية 
وهو بناتنا المسيحيات ووقوعهم في كارثة الاسلمة 
انا كتبت في الرابط الاتي عن ذلك ولكن اتمني من حضرتك تكتب فية لان اكيد كلامك هيكون افضل وافيد ويلم جوانب الموضوع باكملة ويعوض ما نقص في  موضوعي وكلامي 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162940
شكرا لحضرتك ومنتظرين مواضيعك الرائعة 

اختك راجعة ليسوع او تيوليبة ليسوع 
​*


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (22 فبراير 2011)

صراحة أستغرب وأستاء لحذف مشاركتي السابقة... وأيضا أستغرب أن يحدد لي واحد ما يليق وما لا يليق في مسألة التواصل خارج المنتدى أو داخله... 

ولا يهمك


ِAu revoir


----------



## legendary man (22 فبراير 2011)

اهلا بك يا زميلى ابراهيم 
هارد على حضرتك فى موضوع منفصل هاضعه فى قسم اسئله واجوبه مسيحيه النهارده 

زى ما طلب الزميل العزيز critic 

حتى لا يتحول الموضوع هنا الى حوار للاديان قد يكون مخالف لقوانين القسم 

وبالمره نسال الاخوه الاقباط السوال اللى عايز اساله هناك 

شكرا


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*استاذ ابراهيم معلش امسحها فيا انا*
*ارجوك متزعلش مش هنخسر خدمتك على خلاف بسيط*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

*استاذ ابراهيم العزيز .سعيدة جدا بتسجيلك هنا ,شكرا على كلامك وتشجيعك 

وارجوك ماتحرمنا من قلمك استاذى العزيز ,اكتب هنا كما تكتب فى الحوار المتمدن 

شكرا على تسجيلك وفى انتظار كتاباتك الرائعة استاذى 
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

استاذ ابراهيم 
متزعلش حضرتك هو الاستاذ مولكا مقصدش اساءة ابدا  والحقيقة هي دي قوانين المنتدي 
اكيد محبة ربنا اللي بقلبك هتخليك تفضل معانا ونشوف الكثير والكثير من مواضيعك 
سلام المسيح يعمل بقلوب الجميع كي نقوم بخدمتنا ولا نسمح لعدو الخير ان يهدمنا ​


----------



## anis.7r (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا آمل أن يواصل الأعضاء فيه_


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2011)

إبراهيم عرفات قال:


> صراحة أستغرب وأستاء لحذف مشاركتي السابقة... وأيضا أستغرب أن يحدد لي واحد ما يليق وما لا يليق في مسألة التواصل خارج المنتدى أو داخله...
> 
> ولا يهمك
> 
> ...



 الاخ العزيز ابراهيم،

نعتذر لك بإسم المنتدى عن اي رد غير مقصود جرحك او دعاك لتأخذ على خاطرك.
الأعضاء الذين يطلبون التواصل عبر الأيميل بصورة غير صحيحة كثيرين و هذا ما يدفعنا بعض الأحيان للتصدي بصورة عفوية للموضوع، فقصدنا حماية الأعضاء و ليس الإساءة لشخصك الكريم.
اتمنى ان ترمي هذه الحادثة خلفك و ان لا تجعلها سبب بعدك عن المنتدى الذي فيه من يحبك و يقدرك و الموضوع يشهد بذلك.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

إبراهيم عرفات قال:


> صراحة أستغرب وأستاء لحذف مشاركتي السابقة... وأيضا أستغرب أن يحدد لي واحد ما يليق وما لا يليق في مسألة التواصل خارج المنتدى أو داخله...
> 
> ولا يهمك
> 
> ...



*لا تستغرب ايها الاخ العزيز  ,لو بقيت اكثر واكثر سترى ان كل المشرفين والاداريين يقومون بمسح مشاركاتك وتعديلها ووضع ما يناسبه رؤيتهم فقط ويصورونك وكأنك تتفق مع اراؤهم ورؤيتهم  !! وعلى الحرية والرأي الآخر السلام والرحمة :t31:*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> *لا تستغرب ايها الاخ العزيز  ,لو بقيت اكثر واكثر سترى ان كل المشرفين والاداريين يقومون بمسح مشاركاتك وتعديلها ووضع ما يناسبه رؤيتهم فقط ويصورونك وكأنك تتفق مع اراؤهم ورؤيتهم  !! وعلى الحرية والرأي الآخر السلام والرحمة :t31:*



*الاخ العزيز عزازى ليه كده ؟
الموضوع سوء تفاهم مش اكتر ,وروك اعتذر بالنيابة عن 
كل المنتدى ,اتمنى اتمنى الاستاذ ابراهيم يقرا الاعتذار ويرجع 
وما يحرمنا من وجوده هنا 
وانت كمان اخ عزازى لا تاخد موقف 
ترى ,كلنا بنتعرض اننا نختلف مع بعض بس المحبة موجودة 
وبالمحبة نحل المشكلة 
ترى كمان ساعات الاسلوب بيوصل بطريق خاطئة على الانترنت 
لانك بتقرا كلام مجرد ومش بتشوف الشخص اللى بيكلمك قدامك 
فده ممكن يعمل سوء تفاهم 
سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الاخ العزيز عزازى ليه كده ؟
> الموضوع سوء تفاهم مش اكتر ,وروك اعتذر بالنيابة عن
> كل المنتدى ,اتمنى اتمنى الاستاذ ابراهيم يقرا الاعتذار ويرجع
> وما يحرمنا من وجوده هنا
> ...



ليس الموضوع مايتعلق بالمحبة فأنا احب الجميع بلا  استثناء وهذا امر لا جدال فيه ,قصد ان تعديل المشاركات  التي تقوم بأساس مسح ما يخالف وجهات نظر المشرف الشخصية بأكثر الأحيان,وقد تعرضت لذلك كثير من المرّات ليست مرة او اثنين او ثلاثه بل مرّات عديدة .قص وتعديل مشاركتي لا افهمها الا محاولة الاملاء على الاخر كي يكتب ما يريده المشرفين .لقد تذكرت الدول العربية والاسلامية التي تملي على صحافتها المحلية ان تكتب ما يعبر وجهات نظر الدولة وليس هناك من حرية ورأي آخر.وشكراً


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (28 فبراير 2011)

> ترى كمان ساعات الاسلوب بيوصل بطريق خاطئة على الانترنت
> لانك بتقرا كلام مجرد ومش بتشوف الشخص اللى بيكلمك قدامك
> فده ممكن يعمل سوء تفاهم



كلام ممتاز يا نانسي وصحيح تماما. 

تحياتي الحارة للجميع وسوف أشارك قدر المستطاع. وحرصًا على أن أكون مساهما بشكل فعّال أتمنى أن أدخل في حوارات جادة مركزة وحفاظًا بهذا على الوقت وعدم تبديده أو تبديد الطاقات الذهنية. 

لو لديكم أي أفكار معينة للحوار في موضوعات محددة برجاء مراسلتي وأحبذ الإيميل الموضوع أسفل كل مقالة أكتبها في موقع الناقد لأني أراجعه بشكل منتظم يوميًا وبهذا أضمن مراجعة إيميلاتي ولا تفوتني رسالة.

ودمتم بكل خير.


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (28 فبراير 2011)

> ليس الموضوع مايتعلق بالمحبة فأنا احب الجميع بلا استثناء وهذا امر لا جدال فيه ,قصد ان تعديل المشاركات التي تقوم بأساس مسح ما يخالف وجهات نظر المشرف الشخصية بأكثر الأحيان,وقد تعرضت لذلك كثير من المرّات ليست مرة او اثنين او ثلاثه بل مرّات عديدة .قص وتعديل مشاركتي لا افهمها الا محاولة الاملاء على الاخر كي يكتب ما يريده المشرفين .لقد تذكرت الدول العربية والاسلامية التي تملي على صحافتها المحلية ان تكتب ما يعبر وجهات نظر الدولة وليس هناك من حرية ورأي آخر.وشكراً



إذا أراد أصحاب الموقع هنا حوار ناجح فعليهم أن يمارسوا الحرية بمفهومها الليبرالي الواسع لا خنق من يكتب وبتر مشاركاته. بتر المشاركات وقمع المحاور هو أسرع وسيلة لموت المنتديات الحوارية وقد لمست هذا بعيني مرة تلو مرة. مادام الشخص لم يسيء الأدب لأحد أو يجرح مشاعر أحد بصورة شخصية فمن المهم أن نكفل للمحاور الحرية الكاملة بنسبة مائة بالمائة. لنترك كل إنسان يخرج مابجعبته تماما: الكتابة هي تعبير أو EX-Pression. نضغط على ما في داخلنا ونستخرجه لا أن نكتمه ونكبته.


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (28 فبراير 2011)

More here:

http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=247304


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (28 فبراير 2011)

على فكرة يا شباب، أولاً، ألف ألف شكر على الرسائل التي أرسلت لي على البريد الخاص.. حاول الرد ولكن لا أجد أي وسيلة للضغط على زر الـ  رد  reply. وهناك رسالة تفيد أن مشاركات ينبغي أن تزيد على الخمسين مشاركة قبل أن أحظى بأي صلاحيات مثل وضع موضوعات أو مراسلات إلخ... 

أرى أن هذا الموضوع هنا ربما هو الوسيلة الوحيد المتاحة للتواصل. وربما الإيميل الشخصي لي المكتوب في نهاية مقالاتي في موقع الناقد.

وللأخ سامح عبد المسيح الذي حاورني في موقع الحوار المتمدن أقدم تحية حارة وعبطة حارة أي a very big hug!! أو كما يقولون بالإيطالية un fortissimo abbraccio.


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (28 فبراير 2011)

مقالاتي على موقع الناقد هنا:

http://www.annaqed.com/ar/content/sortbyauthor.aspx?auid=48


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> *لا تستغرب ايها الاخ العزيز  ,لو بقيت اكثر واكثر سترى ان كل المشرفين والاداريين يقومون بمسح مشاركاتك وتعديلها ووضع ما يناسبه رؤيتهم فقط ويصورونك وكأنك تتفق مع اراؤهم ورؤيتهم  !! وعلى الحرية والرأي الآخر السلام والرحمة :t31:*



الأخ العزيز azazi
لا أعتقد أنه من المنصف ان تعمم الموضوع بهذه الطريقة التي لا تسر من يسمعها. فتجربة شخصك الكريم لا تتعدى تحرير كم مشاركة في قسم الرد على الأسئلة بحسب القوانين و البنود التي بيد المشرف.
إن كان على حق او على خطأ، فتستطيع الإعتراض لنرى اين الخلل لنحله سوياً.
 


azazi قال:


> ليس الموضوع مايتعلق بالمحبة فأنا احب الجميع بلا  استثناء وهذا امر لا جدال فيه ,قصد ان تعديل المشاركات  التي تقوم بأساس مسح ما يخالف وجهات نظر المشرف الشخصية بأكثر الأحيان,وقد تعرضت لذلك كثير من المرّات ليست مرة او اثنين او ثلاثه بل مرّات عديدة .قص وتعديل مشاركتي لا افهمها الا محاولة الاملاء على الاخر كي يكتب ما يريده المشرفين .لقد تذكرت الدول العربية والاسلامية التي تملي على صحافتها المحلية ان تكتب ما يعبر وجهات نظر الدولة وليس هناك من حرية ورأي آخر.وشكراً



اخي العزيز، المشرف لا يملي على أحد بشئ، لكن هناك قانون في المنتدى يمنع وضع الأيميل على العام حفاظاً على سلامة العضو من اي محاولات مضايقة او اختراق، فالقانون هذا لخدمة العضو و ليس للأملاء بطريقة التصرف. واجهنا بعض المشاكل في السابق و وضعنا القانون للحد من الضرر.




> أرى أن هذا الموضوع هنا ربما هو الوسيلة الوحيد المتاحة للتواصل. وربما الإيميل الشخصي لي المكتوب في نهاية مقالاتي في موقع الناقد.





تم فتح صلاحية استخدام الرسائل الخاصة لعضويتك.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2011)

إبراهيم عرفات قال:


> كلام ممتاز يا نانسي وصحيح تماما.
> 
> تحياتي الحارة للجميع وسوف أشارك قدر المستطاع. وحرصًا على أن أكون مساهما بشكل فعّال أتمنى أن أدخل في حوارات جادة مركزة وحفاظًا بهذا على الوقت وعدم تبديده أو تبديد الطاقات الذهنية.
> 
> ...



*استاذ ابراهيم يسعدنى عودتك ,سعيدة جدا  بوجودك 
ممكن حضرتك تشارك فى الاقسام الحوارية هنا فى المنتدى 
او وضع موضوعات ومقالات ليك فى القسم المناسب ليها وكل شئ على حسب وقتك 
تحياتى ليك 
*


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

*سعيد جدا بعودتك استاذ ابراهيم*
*ارجو متحرمناش من وجودك المميز*


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

> استاذ ابراهيم يسعدنى عودتك ,سعيدة جدا بوجودك
> ممكن حضرتك تشارك فى الاقسام الحوارية هنا فى المنتدى
> او وضع موضوعات ومقالات ليك فى القسم المناسب ليها وكل شئ على حسب وقتك
> تحياتى ليك



عزيزتي نانسي:
شكرًا على ترحيبك وتشجيعك. رجاء ناديني مباشرة بإسمي إبراهيم.. بصراحة أكره كلمة "أستاذ". 
أود يا نانسي أن أشترك في الأقسام الحوارية الأخرى ولكني أجد الموقع كبيرة جدًا ولا أعرف من أين أبدأ... لو تحبي أن تخبريني عن قسم معين أو موضوعات معينة فسوف أكون سعيد بأن أدخل فيها كذلك. 

عندي مقالات أخرى ولكني غير مسموح لي بوضع مقالات هنا بما أن مشاركاتي أقل من الحد المطلوب.. لذلك، أكتفي بوضع تعليقات وتفاعلات هنا وهناك في حدود المتاح لي. إذا أردت وضع مقالات لي وترين فيها مادة تصلح للمساهمة فخدي راحتك أن تضعي ما تشائين وما أكتبه موجود إما في موقع الحوار المتمدن أو موقع الناقد. 

مساءك سعيد يا نانسي.


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر لك أخي كريتيك على ترحابك. أنت ملاك. وأنا خدامك في أي وقت.. اكتب لي في أي وقت ولنعمل على تمجيد الله بالحب وتجبير الكسور ولمس القلوب. لنركز على الإيجابيات ونربح النفوس.


----------



## قمر الشام (2 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع*

*شكرا..*


----------



## wijdan (3 مارس 2011)

أحببت أن أسجل وجودي هنا..

من الجيد أن أرى هذا الكم من الحب الإلاهي الكبير

خطرت لي أسئلة كثيرة أخاف إن سجلتها أن تدخلني في نقاش أنا في غنى عنه الآن..

.
.



> اخى المسلم واختى المسلمة انتم محبوبين جدا من الله ,ارجو ان لاتنشغلوا كثير بنا وبمحاولات الجدال معنا ,ولكن انشغلوا اكثر بالاله الذى يحبكم هو اولا ويقدم لكم محبة غير مشروطة
> 
> اخى المسلم هل تعلم كم انت مميز و محبوب ؟هل تعلم كم ابدع فيك الله ؟ هل تعلم كم دفع فيك ثمن غالى من اجل خلاصك ؟هل تعلم ؟هل تعلمى ؟



طيب عزيزتي نانسي , سأوجه لكِ كلامي مباشرة لأنني أشعر بإرتياح شديد لكِ وأضمن لنفسي أنني لن ألقى منك إلا كل الود رغم إختلافنا العقائدي.
أجيبيني أرجوكي
لماذا أحبك الرب أكثر مني وخلقكِ مسيحية الميلاد ولم يفعل هذا معي ومع الكثيرين بإختلاف عقائدنا , بعيدين عنه بهذا القدر؟
لماذا قد يكون هناك نوع من التضليل لبعض الناس , وبحكم إلاهي مُسبق قد أكون ضالة بالرغم من أنها إرادته؟

أجل أنا مؤمنة بأنني إنسان مُخير بنسبة كبيرة, إنما هناك جزء مُسير علينا الإعتراف به...

قد توجهين لي نفس هذا السؤال والأكيد انني لا أمتلك الإجابة عليه, إنما سيسعدني أن أرى قناعتك في هذا الأمر

وعلى إستحياء شديد سأطلب لو تمنحيني فرصة التحادث معكِ خارج حدود المكان هنا لربما يقلل هذا من نسبة الضغط الكبيرة التي أشعر بها من خلال أحاديثي على الملأ , وأرحوكي تجاهلي الأمر كلياً في لو شعرت بأي انزعاج من الأمر

وأعذروني جميعاً إن كان ردي خارج عن حدود الموضوع.

تحيتي للجميع


----------



## Desert Rose (3 مارس 2011)

wijdan قال:


> طيب عزيزتي نانسي , سأوجه لكِ كلامي مباشرة لأنني أشعر بإرتياح شديد لكِ وأضمن لنفسي أنني لن ألقى منك إلا كل الود رغم إختلافنا العقائدي.
> أجيبيني أرجوكي
> لماذا أحبك الرب أكثر مني وخلقكِ مسيحية الميلاد ولم يفعل هذا معي ومع الكثيرين بإختلاف عقائدنا , بعيدين عنه بهذا القدر؟
> لماذا قد يكون هناك نوع من التضليل لبعض الناس , وبحكم إلاهي مُسبق قد أكون ضالة بالرغم من أنها إرادته؟
> ...




*اهلا عزيزتى وجدان ,مفيش اى مشكلة ابدا فى انك تطرحى اسئلتك 
مفيش حد هيضايق متخافيش من حد ,اى سؤال يخطر على بالك حاسه عايزة تعرفيه اسألى على طول 

لا ياحبيبتى الله لم يحبنى اكثر منك ابدا ,عارفه ليه ؟
لان المسيح لما مات على الصليب مات علشان كل البشر 
فى الكتاب المقدس مكتوب "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية "

الله بيحبنى وبيحبك بنفس المقدار لان المسيح لم يأتى علشان المسيحين فقط ,اصلا مكانش فيه مسيحين هو جه علشان العالم كله ومن ضمنهم انتى 

ومين قالك ياحبيبتى ان كل اللى اتولد مسيحى هو مسيحى حقيقى وله حياة ابدية ؟لا ياعزيزتى يوجد مسيحين كثيرين للاسف سيهلكون مثلهم مثل الغير المسيحى 

الفكرة مش فى مسيحى ولا مسلم ولا بوذى الفكرة كلها فى قبول شخص المسيح كمخلص والايمان بعمله على الصليب من اجل الخلاص 
وهذا الايمان مفتوح ومقدم للجميع بلا استثناء 
المسيح قال اسألوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم 
خلاص المسيح ومحبته موجودة وبتعلن عن نفسها فى الكتاب المقدس هذا دور الله 
ودور الانسان الذى اعطاه الله العقل والتمييز والضمير ايضا الذى هو نسمة القدير فينا كبشر ,ان يسأل ويبحث وسيجد 
ان يطلب من الله نفسه ان يريه الطريق والله سيفعل لانه فعل مع كثيرين 
فيه ناس كانت ابعد مايكون عن الخلاص ونشأت فى عائلات وديانات صعبة جدا وبعيدة جدا عن الخلاص ولكن هذا لم يمنع الله انه يوصلهم لانه بيحب كل البشر بنفس المقدار 
لافضل ابد للمسيحى على المسلم او غير المسيحى 
المسيحى الذى هو مسيحى بالاسم والوراثة للاسف سيهلك مثله مثل غيره 
الموضوع لا علاقة له بالديانة ,الموضوع كله هو قبول المسيح كمخلص فى القلب 

حبيبتى نحن لا يوجد عندنا شئ اسمه مكتوب ومقدر  ,الله لم يخلق ناس مخصوص علشان يرميها فى النار 
علم الله المسبق بالامور يختلف عن ارادته 
الكتاب يقول ان الله يريد ان الجميع يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون 
هذة هى ارادة الله نحو كل البشر هذا هو دور الله 
اما الانسان عليه مسئولية الاختيار وتحمل نتائج هذ الاختيار 
انتى مش بعيدة عن الله ,الله بيتعامل وبيكلم ناس لا يمكن كنا نتخيل انها ممكن تؤمن بالمسيح فى يوم من الايام 
هو لا يعسر عليه امر يقدر يوصل لاى انسان بيسأل عنه ومحتاجه ويطلبه 
وقتها هتحسى انك محبوبة جدااااااااااا عنده ومش هتحسى انه مش بيحبك او ظلمك 

يسعدنى الكلام معاكى حبيبتى ممكن تراسلينى على الخاص اذا حبيتى مفيش مشكلة 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2011)

> طيب عزيزتي نانسي , سأوجه لكِ كلامي مباشرة لأنني أشعر بإرتياح شديد لكِ وأضمن لنفسي أنني لن ألقى منك إلا كل الود رغم إختلافنا العقائدي.
> أجيبيني أرجوكي


*أختي الحبيبة*
*اسمحي لي بالتطفل*


> لماذا أحبك الرب أكثر مني وخلقكِ مسيحية الميلاد ولم يفعل هذا معي ومع الكثيرين بإختلاف عقائدنا , بعيدين عنه بهذا القدر؟


*1 - من قال أنه يحبها أكثر منك ؟؟؟ هل يفرقُ الأب في محبته لأولاده ؟؟؟*
*2 - كل إنسان يتلقى علماً وإشارات ربانية ، والدينونة على أساس ذلك ، فدينونتها أصعب بكثير ، وهي بلا عذر .*
*3 - أهم فكرة أود طرحها هي الحرية التي منحها الرب للكون ، فكافأناه على ذلك بأن نلقي أي مشكلة على ظهره ، رغم أن الإنسان سببها ، والإنسان قادر على حلها ، والرب ترك الحرية للعالم .*
*يعني : بحريته أحد أجدادها آمن بالمسيح ، وأحد أجدادك أسلم .*
*فالنتيجة الطبيعية للحرية التي يتركها الرب للكون : أنتما .*
*لكن الرب لا يترك أحدا ً لمصيره ، فها قد قادك للمنتدى ، وكل الأمور بحكمة منه .*

*الرب يباركك وينور دربك .*
*يمكنك التكلم بارتياح ،، لا داعي للشعور بالضغط او الخوف*
*أطلقي العنان لفكرك وضميرك وتكلمي بكل حرية برقابة الضمير*


----------



## wijdan (3 مارس 2011)

> حبيبتى نحن لا يوجد عندنا شئ اسمه مكتوب ومقدر ,الله لم يخلق ناس مخصوص علشان يرميها فى النار



قد يكون لي تعليق أخر قريباً على هذا.
أحتاج ان أرتب أفكاري فقط..

شكري الكبير لكِ , وفيما لو مُنحت فرصة التراسل الخاص قريباً قبل أن تهدأ ثورة عقلي الحالية سأفعل بكل تأكيد...

تحيتي


----------



## Desert Rose (3 مارس 2011)

wijdan قال:


> قد يكون لي تعليق أخر قريباً على هذا.
> أحتاج ان أرتب أفكاري فقط..
> 
> شكري الكبير لكِ , وفيما لو مُنحت فرصة التراسل الخاص قريباً قبل أن تهدأ ثورة عقلي الحالية سأفعل بكل تأكيد...
> ...



*اهلا بيكى وجدان مفيش مشكلة وقت ما تحبى تراسلينى راسلينى 

على فكرة ثورة عقلك هى بداية الطريق وعلامة جيدة ,العقل الراكد هو اساس هلاك الانسان 
اما العقل اللى ابتدا يثور ويفكر ويشتغل بيكون على بداية الطريق 
الرب معاكى حبيبتى 
*


----------



## wijdan (3 مارس 2011)

> لكن الرب لا يترك أحدا ً لمصيره ، فها قد قادك للمنتدى ، وكل الأمور بحكمة منه


وقادني لمنتديات أخرى أيضاً
وها أنا بين هنا وهناك منذ شهور طويلة


The Antiochian 
شكري الكبير لك لأنك منحتني فرصة للإسترخاء أكثر وأكثر وأنا أقرأ هنا, وربما أيضاً فرصة التفكير بصوت عالي قليلاً بينكم.


محبتي وسلامي
يا رب , أنت لها


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*مرحبا بالاخت وجدان الراقية و تساؤلاتها فى اى وقت*


----------



## wijdan (3 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *مرحبا بالاخت وجدان الراقية و تساؤلاتها فى اى وقت*



شكري موصول لك أيضاً ياطيب ..


محبتي وسلامي


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2011)

اخت وجدان سلام الرب ومحبته يملىء قلبك 
لكي الحق في ان تسئلي ما شئتي عن المسيحيه هنا
لا تخجلي او تظني ان اخوتك هنا سيأخذون كلامك بمحمل صعب او غريب
اطرحي كل ما يجول في خواطرك في الاسئله و الاجوبه عن المسيحيه 
الله يرشدك و يبارك ايامك بنعمته و خلاصه


----------



## wijdan (4 مارس 2011)

اخي الطيب Bas. 
بتشكرك كتير
كنت اكيده ان هناك امثالكم
اتذكر عندما كنت صغيره في ال١٥ ربما من عمري كيف وقع بين يدي كتاب عن الفروقات بين الاناجيل الاربعه كتبه شخص اجنبي اسلم واتذكر جيدا وبرغم طفولتي كيف استطعت استنكار بعض الامور رافضه تصديق ان يكون جميع متبعي المسيحية بهذا الغباء الذي حاول الكاتب اظهاره
لازلت اتذكر مثال ذكره عن ظهورات المسيح التي ذكرتها الاناجيل وكيف ان الانجيل الاول ذكر أنه ظهر في المكان المفلاني والانجيل الثاني انه ظهر في مكان اخر واستطعت السخريه منه بحياديه شديدة حيث ان القادر على الظهور في هذا المكان بعد صلبه قادر على الظهور في مكان آخر وانها امور تكمل بعضها ببساطه ورفضت ماكتب في الكتاب رغم منطقية بعضه بالنسبه لمسلمة مثلي
هذا بحيادية تامه
اريد هنا معرفة المسيحية من اصحابها واشعر انكم بدأتم تصدقوني وسعيده لانني سأكون مرتاحه اكثر عند التفكير بصوت عالي بينكم.

اشكر ترحيبك والجميع بي وفيما اذا ما تفوهت بما يزعجكم ارجوكم اعلامي وساعمل على تجنب هذا بكل تاكيد

صباحك ورد ياطيب
تحيتي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

المسيحية هى دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## sameh mavia (4 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ادعوك يا اخ ليجندرى ان تقرأ هذا الموضوع وتعر كيف ان الله فى الاسلام هو "كره و بغض و يكره العباد و يكره الناس فيهم"*
> 
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141057*
> 
> *فهل هذا هو الاله الذى تتحدث عنه ؟*



*ياريت نعيش فى محبة وبلاش تعملوا فتنة مابنكم ومابنا ياريت المسيحى يبقى اخ للمسلم زى ماشوفتم فى المظاهرات كدة كنا كلنا يد واحدة صح ولا انا غلطان 
لكن لما انت تقول ان الله فى الاسلام هوة كرة وبغض تبقى كدة انت عايز تولع فى الدنيا تانى بلاش فتنة لانك واثق ان المسلمين ماشاء الله كتير جدا ولو عاوزين نمحيكم من الوجود هانفعلها بس بلاش خلينا اخوات وياريت تفهم كلامى صح​*


----------



## wijdan (4 مارس 2011)

يا اخ سامح هداك الله
لا تستطيع محو اي كان من الوجود لا انت ولا سواك
كونك مسلما هنا يقتصر على اظهار اخلاقك بالصوره الجيده واظهار دينك بصوره طيبه
اما الكلام المستفز فقد جرحك وجرحني وسيجرحهم 
ورايحه تولع الدنيي
بلاش اندفاع ياطيب
اقرأ وتفكر بهدوء الله يرضى عليك

ياالله ، انت لها


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2011)

> ياريت نعيش فى محبة وبلاش تعملوا فتنة مابنكم ومابنا ياريت المسيحى يبقى اخ للمسلم زى ماشوفتم فى المظاهرات كدة كنا كلنا يد واحدة صح ولا انا غلطان
> لكن لما انت تقول ان الله فى الاسلام هوة كرة وبغض تبقى كدة انت عايز تولع فى الدنيا تانى بلاش فتنة لانك واثق ان المسلمين ماشاء الله كتير جدا ولو عاوزين نمحيكم من الوجود هانفعلها بس بلاش خلينا اخوات وياريت تفهم كلامى صح



*طب ما تدخل تحاورنى بهدوء و تثبت خطأ كلامى بالعقل !*
*او اثبتلك انا صحة كلامى بالعقل بردو*
*و التهديد ده لغة الضعفاء و مالوش تأثير*
*و بعدين*
*ايه نظرية الفتنة و المؤامرة اللى فى دماغكوا دى ؟!!!*
*ادخل قسم الحوار الاسلامى و تعالى بالعقل و المنطق نشوف الفتنة بتيجى منين بالظبط*​


----------



## anis.7r (4 مارس 2011)

sameh mavia قال:


> *ياريت نعيش فى محبة وبلاش تعملوا فتنة مابنكم ومابنا ياريت المسيحى يبقى اخ للمسلم زى ماشوفتم فى المظاهرات كدة كنا كلنا يد واحدة صح ولا انا غلطان
> لكن لما انت تقول ان الله فى الاسلام هوة كرة وبغض تبقى كدة انت عايز تولع فى الدنيا تانى بلاش فتنة لانك واثق ان المسلمين ماشاء الله كتير جدا ولو عاوزين نمحيكم من الوجود هانفعلها بس بلاش خلينا اخوات وياريت تفهم كلامى صح​*


كلام غير لائق 
إذا كانوا هم يغلطوا فمن الواجب أن لا تحذو حذوهم و نفس الشيء بالنسبة لهم 
من الواجب أن يكون الاحترام المتبادل حتى تكون كل مواضيع المنتدى أرشيف 
منظم و مفيد خالي من التجريح و التلميح بالإساءة و غيـره


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (4 مارس 2011)

> ياريت نعيش فى محبة وبلاش تعملوا فتنة مابنكم ومابنا ياريت المسيحى يبقى اخ للمسلم زى ماشوفتم فى المظاهرات كدة كنا كلنا يد واحدة صح ولا انا غلطان



عزيزي سامح:

المسيحي أخ للمسلم إن مارس المسيحي مسيحيته وطبق كلام المسيح وعاش بروح المسيح. عندها يعيش المسيح أخًا للمسلم.

الفتنة التي تأتي بسبب اصرار المسيحي على ما ينص به إيمانه قد أسماها الإنجيل عثرة الصليب.. هل تريد مسيحية بدون صليب؟ عثرة الصليب ليست خيار بل هي حتمية ملازمة للإيمان المسيحي ولا مسيحية بدون صليب.

أحيي فيك روح الإخاء. هذا مبدأ عظيم من جانبك وجدير بنا وأنا أول الناس أن نتعلم ذلك منك. لأجل هذا أسعى وأفكر دومًا بدون شك. أنا معك في هذا مائة بالمائة.

ودم بخير في حفظ الباري جلّ علاه.


----------



## sameh mavia (5 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طب ما تدخل تحاورنى بهدوء و تثبت خطأ كلامى بالعقل !*
> *او اثبتلك انا صحة كلامى بالعقل بردو*
> *و التهديد ده لغة الضعفاء و مالوش تأثير*
> *و بعدين*
> ...



*بص يا استاذ انا ماعرفش اسمك ومش عايز اعرفة على العموم الدين لله وحدة فقط وبلاش نتكلم تانى فى الموضوع دة وانت ياريت تبطل استفزاز  يعنى ياريت توقيعك مايكونش فية اى حاجة تمس المسلمين باى شىء ياريت ​*


----------



## sameh mavia (5 مارس 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> كلام غير لائق
> إذا كانوا هم يغلطوا فمن الواجب أن لا تحذو حذوهم و نفس الشيء بالنسبة لهم
> من الواجب أن يكون الاحترام المتبادل حتى تكون كل مواضيع المنتدى أرشيف
> منظم و مفيد خالي من التجريح و التلميح بالإساءة و غيـره



*انا اللى كلامى غير لائق ياريت تقرأكويس هوة قال اية وبعدين تعرف كلام مين هوة اللى مش لائق ياريت نخلينا فى حالنا ونبعد الدين عن اى كلام نشوف الخراب اللى فى البلد احسن مانتكلم فى الدين كلام مالوش لازمة ​*


----------



## Critic (5 مارس 2011)

> بص يا استاذ انا ماعرفش اسمك ومش عايز اعرفة على العموم الدين لله وحدة فقط وبلاش نتكلم تانى فى الموضوع دة وانت ياريت تبطل استفزاز يعنى ياريت توقيعك مايكونش فية اى حاجة تمس المسلمين باى شىء ياريت



*اولا مافيش استفزاز انا مواضيعى بتناقش فيها بالادلة و بأحترام *
*لو مضايق ادخل اثبتلى بالعقل ان مواضيعى دى غلط*
*اما لو مش عايز تتناقش يبقى خليك فى حالك و التزم الهدوء*​


----------



## sameh mavia (5 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اولا مافيش استفزاز انا مواضيعى بتناقش فيها بالادلة و بأحترام *
> *لو مضايق ادخل اثبتلى بالعقل ان مواضيعى دى غلط*
> *اما لو مش عايز تتناقش يبقى خليك فى حالك و التزم الهدوء*​



*ماشى انا هالتزم بالهدوء بس ياريت انت كمان تلتزم بالهدوء*​


----------



## minao815 (6 مارس 2011)

يسوع يحب الجميع


----------



## ahmfarag74 (16 أبريل 2011)

احبابي هيا بنا نتقرب للة ونحب بعضنا البعض نحن المخلوقات الضعيفة حتي يحبنا اللة فمن احبة اللة قد ملك كل شيئ الدنيا وما فيها والاخرة وما فيها فالاعمال والافعال والوقوف امام الشهوات الانسانية وكسرها ووضع الاخر وتفضيلة عن النفس وعيش حياة الزهد فسوف نحظي بحب اللة عز وجل يار احبني انا واخواتي الذين يعيشون علي الارض وقربنا منك واليك


----------



## دلوعه ماما (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (31 يناير 2012)

*عفوا مستر كريكيت اي محبة هذه التي تتكلم عنها والتي وضعت هذا الموضوع من اجله *

*فمهما قلتم يسوع بحبك ومات عشانك .... المعذرة يسوع يمتلك صفة الغش والظلم *

*لأنه ادخل اليهود اللذين صلبوه اللذين حملوه على الصليب الملكوت وهم لا يؤمنون به في قلوبهم أنه الإله ويسوع كان يقول وهو على الصليب يا ابتاه اغفر لهم فإنهم لا يعلمون ... لانهم يعتقدون انه كذاب وليس هو الإله ومع هذا ادخلهم الملكوت مع عدم ايمانهم به في قلوبهم !!!!! أليس هذا ظلم وغش ؟؟؟؟ ما ذنب الناس الاخرين الذي لا يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو الإله لا يدخلون الملكوت ؟؟؟؟ واليهود يدخلون الملكوت مع عدم ايمانهم به فقط لانهم نفذوا خطة الرب !!!!*

*وإن كان حتى اليهود لن يدخلوا الملكوت فهذا ايضا ظلم لانهم كيف لا يدخلهم الرب الملكوت وهم نفذوا خطة الرب ؟؟؟!!!! فقط خلقهم من اجل تنفيذ خطة قتل الانسان البريء الذي على الصليب ثم إلقائهم في بحيرة النار !!!!!!!*

*فكلا الحالتين غش وظلم وخداع وانا لا اقبل بهذا الإله الذي يدعي المحبة وخدعة الفداء *

*ولن أؤمن بصلب المسيح لأنه لا فائدة سواء ان كان مصلوبا او لم يكن مصلوبا  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2012)

> *فمهما قلتم يسوع بحبك ومات عشانك .... المعذرة يسوع يمتلك صفة الغش والظلم *


هذه تقوليها للمرة الثانية وفي المرة الأولى تم تحرير الرد، والغريب انك تقولي هذا ولا تثبتي شيء!

يعني اية " غش " و " ظلم " غش ، يعني اني مثلا اكون متفق معاكي على شيء معين وما اعملهوش ،، والظلم اني اخذ حقك ، تعالي نشوف اية اللي قلتيه.



> *لأنه ادخل اليهود اللذين صلبوه  اللذين حملوه على الصليب الملكوت وهم لا يؤمنون به في قلوبهم أنه الإله  ويسوع كان يقول وهو على الصليب يا ابتاه اغفر لهم فإنهم لا يعلمون*


كلامك خاطيء ،

1. أين أدخل يسوع المسيح رب الكل اليهود الذين لا يؤمنون به إلى الملكوت؟!
2. الغفران هنا لخطية " الصلب " وليس تدخيل للملكوت!



> *لانهم يعتقدون انه كذاب وليس هو الإله ومع هذا ادخلهم الملكوت مع عدم ايمانهم به في قلوبهم !!!!! *


دليلك ؟



> *أليس هذا ظلم وغش ؟؟؟؟*


لا ، كيف تقولي هذا!



> *ما ذنب الناس الاخرين الذي لا  يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو الإله لا يدخلون الملكوت ؟؟؟؟ واليهود يدخلون الملكوت  مع عدم ايمانهم به فقط لانهم نفذوا خطة الرب !!!!*



من قال هذا الكلام؟ انتي بنيتي مشاركة كاملة على فكرة ليست صحيحة ، من قال هذا الكلام ؟!



> *وإن كان حتى اليهود لن يدخلوا الملكوت فهذا ايضا ظلم لانهم كيف لا يدخلهم الرب الملكوت وهم نفذوا خطة الرب ؟؟؟!!!!*



لان خطة الرب يعرفها بسابق علمه وهو غير " فاعل " لليهود ليكونوا " مفعولا به " فهى خطية لليهود والرب من خلال خطيتهم اعطانا الخلاص.



> *فقط خلقهم من اجل تنفيذ خطة قتل الانسان البريء الذي على الصليب ثم إلقائهم في بحيرة النار !!!!!!!*


من قال هذا الكلام ؟

خلقهم كما خلقني وخلقك ، انتي او انا او هم علينا عمل الصالحات! فإن لم نعمل ولم نؤمن به دخلناها.



> *فكلا الحالتين غش وظلم وخداع وانا لا اقبل بهذا الإله الذي يدعي المحبة وخدعة الفداء *


اين هذا الظلم والغش ؟



> *ولن أؤمن بصلب المسيح لأنه لا فائدة سواء ان كان مصلوبا او لم يكن مصلوبا  *


كيف هذا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (31 يناير 2012)

> *لأنه ادخل اليهود اللذين صلبوه  اللذين حملوه على الصليب الملكوت وهم لا يؤمنون به في قلوبهم أنه الإله  ويسوع كان يقول وهو على الصليب يا ابتاه اغفر لهم فإنهم لا يعلمون ... *


*المسيح غفر لليهود هياجهم عليه وطلبه بصلبوته لكن دخول الانسان الملكوت والابدية طريقه الوحيد الايمان بيسوع المخلص المائت والقائم من بين الاموات استمرار اليهود فى عدم الايمان بيسوع سيقود الانسان الى مصير رسولك الدجال المحتوم حيث الدود الذى لا يموت وصرير الاسنان*


> *لانهم يعتقدون انه كذاب وليس هو الإله ومع هذا ادخلهم الملكوت مع عدم ايمانهم به في قلوبهم !!!!! *


*جاهل مين قال ان اليهود اللى رفضوا يسوع هينالوا الابدية؟؟؟؟
ولا هيشوفوها 
*


> *ما ذنب الناس الاخرين الذي لا  يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو الإله لا يدخلون الملكوت ؟؟؟؟ واليهود يدخلون الملكوت  مع عدم ايمانهم به فقط لانهم نفذوا خطة الرب !!!!*


*ولا دا ولا دا هيعتبوها
لان مدخل الابدية هو الشركة الحقيقة مع الاب ونصير مشابهين صورة ابنه بسكنى الروح
بدون قبول المخلص ومشابهه صورته بالنعمة وقبول سكنى الروح مش هتورد على ملكوت السماوات لا يهود ولا غير يهود*


> *وإن كان حتى اليهود لن يدخلوا  الملكوت فهذا ايضا ظلم لانهم كيف لا يدخلهم الرب الملكوت وهم نفذوا خطة  الرب ؟؟؟!!!! فقط خلقهم من اجل تنفيذ خطة قتل الانسان البريء الذي على  الصليب ثم إلقائهم في بحيرة النار !!!!!!!*


*مين قال انهم نفذوا خطة؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*المسيح منذ ان بدأ كرازته اعلن انه سيسير للصليب حتما وسيموت ويرفض* *من الرؤساء والشعب حسب النبوات ان المسيا سيرفض من شعبه ويقطع 
ولكنه سيقوم منتصرا من بين الاموات ناصر شعبه الجديد والكرمة التى غرسها *
*اليهود رفضوا المسيح ورفضهم للمسيح اقتاد المسيح للموت 
والمسيح سار للموت لانه هذة هى ارادته ان يموت
ولو لم يريده لطلب من ابيه فيرسل له 12 جيشا من الملائكة
لكن كيف تتم الكتب
فلاجل التدبير سار للصليب*


> *فكلا الحالتين غش وظلم وخداع وانا لا اقبل بهذا الإله الذي يدعي المحبة وخدعة الفداء *


*الصليب مش خدعة الصليب حقيقة تاريخية متقدروش تنكروها
انتوا انكروتها علشان تفدروا تصدقوا رسولكم الحرامى
ثانيا نحن نقبل الاله الذى تجلت محبته بالصليب وصالحنا لنفسه بدمه 

وملعون ابو الاله المتخلف اللى يجى للبشر يطلع لسانه ويقول ضحكت عليكم مكنش عيسى دا كان راجل شبهه وانا ضربتكم اسفين طلع من نافوخكم 
ملعون ابو الالهه المتخلفة الىل عندها نقص وتاخر عقلى
معرفش المسلم هيفضل عايش فى غيبوبة فكرية لامتى 
ربنا يشفيك ويهديك من الهبل..قول انشالله  
*


----------



## Critic (31 يناير 2012)

الاساتذة كفوا ووفوا
واحب اضيف كلمة بسيطة لكى يا زميلة ام شواهى لعلك تتخلى عن تعصبك وتقرأى بعين العقل والقلب
كيف يحبك ابوكى او امك ؟ هل يتنظرا منكى مقابل ؟ هل ان اخطئتى يكرهوكى ؟! ....هذا النوع من الحب هو الاسمى ...هو الحب الغير مشروط ...الحب فى جميع حالاتك حتى السيئة منها ...الحب الذى يقدم ولا ينتظر مقابل ....والاله الحقيقى هو الاقدر على تقديم هذا النوع من الحب ....ما تفتقديه فى الصورة التى رسمها محمد عن الله مشوها له ...حتى انك لا تقدرى على تقبل فكرة محبة الله الغير مشروطة ...مفضلة ان تكون اجيرة لا ابنة ! ....لا يوجد ادنى سبب لرفض محبة الله سوى خوفك من استقبال هذا الحب ...هذا هو قيد العبودية فى الاسلام ....اصلى من اجلك كى تستمتعى بحب الله كأبنة لا كعبدة


----------

